
Show HN: Build circuit boards faster with 25,000 free models - natashabaker
https://www.snapeda.com/symbols-footprints/te-connectivity/
======
natashabaker
Hi HN,

When designing circuit boards, engineers waste days making digital models
(like symbols & footprints) for each component in their circuit board designs.

Some components such as connectors, are particularly challenging to create
models for due to their non-standard shapes, pitches, pads and cutouts. Just
one of these components could take hours to create, and requires deciphering
complex computer-aided design (CAD) drawings, which can be very tedious and
error-prone.

Today we’re excited to announce that we are making over 25,000 new free
electromechanical models available to electronics designers, including
connectors, switches, relays, and sensors, through a collaboration with TE
Connectivity.

They can be downloaded for nearly every PCB design format, including Eagle,
KiCad, Altium, Cadence OrCAD & Allegro, Mentor PADS, DXDesigner, PCB123, and
more.

Unlike other models you might find scattered across the web, or even within
your PCB design tool, we do things a bit differently: 1\. We show which
standards the model was made with (IPC or datasheet recommendations) 2\. We
run each model through our automated verification technology to catch common
manufacturing issues before they cause costly prototype iterations 3\. We
allow engineers to discuss potential issues on each part publicly for the
entire community to see.

For any hardware designers out there, we’d love to know what formats,
features, or part categories you'd like to see next!

------
0000000001
>If you were building a rocket ship using Legos, would you first mould each
Lego piece?

The plural of Lego is Lego

~~~
vinylkey
If you're going to be pedantic, at least be correct about it. LEGO is the
company, LEGO bricks is the plural of LEGO brick.

